# Online Game Designers wanted



## Ghendar (Feb 16, 2004)

I’m speaking to you as a member of a group that has decided to collectively build a D&D campaign world. We have gotten together to share ideas and forge our own detailed and hopefully unique and exciting fantasy game world. We are in the process of creating gods, countries, monsters, and whatever else you can think of but we need YOUR help. We are trying to recruit as many aspiring designers as we can to help create this fantasy world and we need more members. If you want to be a part of this unique experience and wish to help, I eagerly invite you to visit our Colabore group site at the following link.


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/colabore/

If you like what you see, join up, introduce yourself and then go on over to the forums at goblinsgames.com. We do all of the world design there. We try to bounce ideas off each other in order to create something special and different. The forums are at this link.

http://www.goblinsgames.com/Forum12/site code/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=50

The Colabore design group looks forward to working with you. Even if you aren't interested but you know someone who might be, let him/her know, we'll appreaciate it. If you have any questions, email me at kipperonacracker@yahoo.com 

Thanks for reading!


----------

